# Bad News, No Tobacco products on level 3



## Chickenstrip

Managed to get a copy of Cyril's next speech. It's just a draft so subject to change. But e-cigs are out for level 3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ugi

Ish

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Let’s see what Tito says

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

vark steaks !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

You didn't by any chance get the rest of the draft?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Chickenstrip said:


> Managed to get a copy of Cyril's next speech. It's just a draft so subject to change. But e-cigs are out for level 3.
> 
> View attachment 196669
> View attachment 196668



Do you by any chance have the rest of the document?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

PM me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Will find out tomorrow night whats happening. 

Got a fresh batch of apple beer for the occasion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh

https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

Supposed to address the nation at 19:00 tomorrow night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jmpb

Can anyone in Durban hook me up with mtl juice? need a good 10-15 bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chickenstrip said:


> Managed to get a copy of Cyril's next speech. It's just a draft so subject to change. But e-cigs are out for level 3.
> 
> View attachment 196669
> View attachment 196668



Hi @Chickenstrip , where did you get this document?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

There's reference to that document on businesstech and timeslive today. 

One can only hope it somehow is an old draft based on the date, and has been updated further with relaxations to some of the proposed amendments and prohibitions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak

What is vape shops plan of action going to be if it is still banned on level 3 ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## LeislB

Ai ai ai!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

I see a lot of news sites are rolling with different drafts. 

Best will be is to wait for tonight when Squirrel speaks, and then when the fat lady sings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

@Silver It's usually circulated to the News companies before hand. Which is where I managed to get hold of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyder1984

Chickenstrip said:


> Managed to get a copy of Cyril's next speech. It's just a draft so subject to change. But e-cigs are out for level 3.
> 
> View attachment 196669
> View attachment 196668


Bunch of knobs...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tinykey

So he just said it.. No tabacco

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

This is now going to start getting tight for a lot of people but at least we can get beer again.


----------



## LeislB

This is ridiculous! I can't actually believe it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amy

Sitting and wondering how many of the vape shops is going to survive much longer. I see people selling twisp liquids that they used a bit of for 350+ on some platforms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## einad5

Thing are going to get rough. I wonder how many vape shops will survive this insanity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RayDeny

So who owns shares in CBD eliquids?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

YeOldeOke said:


>




This power grab is not going to go away by itself, it will need robust resistance.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Riaz_sh

there has to be a loophole when it comes to e liquid and hardware......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Balsak

Now the question is how many vape shops employees is going to be without work and how many vapeshops is going to go bankrupt, this truly is a crap time for them, and us not able to get a hold of nic

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

It wouldnt surprise me if they continue the ban through Lvl 2 either.
In the words of martin luther king, _I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws. _

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Balsak

blujeenz said:


> It wouldnt surprise me if they continue the ban through Lvl 2 either.
> In the words of martin luther king, _I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws. _



from what is said on mybroadband it looks like they want to take the ban to lvl 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

A certain woman in government is going to keep this ban past level 1. She has been against it when she was health Minister and she will not stop until a perminent ban.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

I hear 2021 
but let hope I hear wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hazard

Back to the prohibition era. We will be mixing our own and getting it underground. Gonna have to get the Tommy guns out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Balsak

Hazard said:


> Back to the prohibition era. We will be mixing our own and getting it underground. Gonna have to get the Tommy guns out.



Still got loads of flavour, vg/pg is just getting hold of nic thats the problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## einad5

Hazard said:


> Back to the prohibition era. We will be mixing our own and getting it underground. Gonna have to get the Tommy guns out.



I have no problem doing that. But where would one even start looking for black market nic. 

At this point I think vape shops should sign up with Uber eats and just sell bread with some extras inside.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

einad5 said:


> Thing are going to get rough. I wonder how many vape shops will survive this insanity.



Have already seen chat about a month ago that quote a few of the smaller shops at that stage were already of the view that they would be closed permanently. It was something like 13 or 15 shops, and that was before the lockdown got extended even. 

Things will only get worse.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Riaz_sh said:


> there has to be a loophole when it comes to e liquid and hardware......



The loophole is already being used. 
CBD is being added to e-liquid in low concentration to pretty much legalize it being sold shipped. 
Devices related to cbd and being sold. But then again so have dual battery mods and proper dual coil atties and batteries and chargers etc and coils and cotton. Provided you buy cbd liquid as well.

So yeah, that's the loophole.

Maybe there will be juicers and vendors who are willing to sell juice with nic in it as well but not label it as such (but as as example 30mg cbd on the label means 30mg cbd and 3mg nic).
That's illegal but a further exploitation of the loophole. And probably the only way currently to get commercial juice with nic in it.

Vendors will be risking alot to do that though, jail time and fines are what could result for all parties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

blujeenz said:


> It wouldnt surprise me if they continue the ban through Lvl 2 either.
> In the words of martin luther king, _I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws. _



Thanks @blujeenz! I'm going to use that as my tagline from now on!
In the words of Martin Luther King, _I have a moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws._

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Balsak

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe there will be juicers and vendors who are willing to sell juice with nic in it as well but not label it as such (but as as example 30mg cbd on the label means 30mg cbd and 3mg nic)



They can happily pm me and i will take it of their hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Riaz_sh said:


> there has to be a loophole when it comes to e liquid and hardware......



Unless you can proof that the extracted nic comes from a tomato plant and not tobacco then you are halfway there. Then you need to explain that to Captain Kleintoti in the police force who has been on a power trip for the last 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## einad5

I like the idea of adding homeopathic levels of CBD and selling it. Should also bring the price down. But the elephant in the room is still nicotine. And I believe our government classifies all nicotine as a tabacco product, even if it were synthetic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

I wonder if the Tobacco company pulled the lawsuit with the hopes that vape companies would go under.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyker41771

USA been trying to ban vaping for a while now, think they can learn something from our goverment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Balsak said:


> What is vape shops plan of action going to be if it is still banned on level 3 ?



Go out of business. sad but true.



M.Adhir said:


> The loophole is already being used.
> CBD is being added to e-liquid in low concentration to pretty much legalize it being sold shipped.
> Devices related to cbd and being sold. But then again so have dual battery mods and proper dual coil atties and batteries and chargers etc and coils and cotton. Provided you buy cbd liquid as well.
> 
> So yeah, that's the loophole.
> 
> Maybe there will be juicers and vendors who are willing to sell juice with nic in it as well but not label it as such (but as as example 30mg cbd on the label means 30mg cbd and 3mg nic).
> That's illegal but a further exploitation of the loophole. And probably the only way currently to get commercial juice with nic in it.
> 
> Vendors will be risking alot to do that though, jail time and fines are what could result for all parties.



No. I heard from a higher up source that vape is fucked and they will strip CBD vape from all online stores soon. 
CBD vape will be lumped in with the rest of it naturally. This was in November 2019 so expect vape to be banned until the new regulations are in place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Vaping will become what it was meant to be, free of commercialisation and small clusters of mixers helping their communities.

Finally the douche parade cool vapers will blend into the background of society.

Reminds me of that time in durban with a group of youths vaping in the ticket line at ster kinekor or the douche busting massive clouds in the middle of cresta next to people eating at an inside cafe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Well the sale is illegal what if it is a free bee? Does it still count as a sale then?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill

Eish, this is crazy.. I'm running seriously low now

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Are Nicotine patches and gum still being sold ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Amy said:


> Well the sale is illegal what if it is a free bee? Does it still count as a sale then?


Now you're talking , very clever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

I mixed my last nic yesterday.
Not sure if I can reach level 2 on what I have.
We will have to find another way. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Told you what to do...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

This is B.S.. I'm more a bloody smoker than a vaper... This whole situation sucks.. Guess now wud be the time to actually quit the stinkies and Vape on lol.

Another day in hell! Lol wonder how @Resistance is dealing with my mood swings.... Now that must be pure tortue for him. Well he deserves it coz he still gets to vape while Im being tortured with withdrawal symptoms here lokl. 

Damn I can just imagine how u guys are sweating it out not being able to stock up either!!! 

Die is net f#### k@k

Level 1 can't come quick enuf!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

hot.chillie35 said:


> This is B.S.. I'm more a bloody smoker than a vaper... This whole situation sucks.. Guess now wud be the time to actually quit the stinkies and Vape on lol.
> 
> Another day in hell! Lol wonder how @Resistance is dealing with my mood swings.... Now that must be pure tortue for him. Well he deserves it coz he still gets to vape while Im being tortured with withdrawal symptoms here lokl.
> 
> Damn I can just imagine how u guys are sweating it out not being able to stock up either!!!
> 
> Die is net f#### k@k
> 
> Level 1 can't come quick enuf!!!


Stem saam , hulle befxk ons net . sterkte

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## LeislB

I heard on the news tonight ban is unlikely to be lifted before September. It's a disaster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B

I wasn't worried when we went into lockdown for 3 weeks; I wasn't worried when lockdown was extended by 2 weeks and I wasn't worried when we moved to level 4. 

I DIY and vape 3mg/ml so I simply thought "Oh I'll just buy my nicotine and other products when we are in level 3"

Then came last night's announcement - now I am worried! I have 3/4 bottle of nicotine left which could last me 3 months in a worst case scenario; but what do I do in 3 months when the nic runs out and I can't get any? A lot of people are spitballing numbers and some are saying we might only get to level 1 in Q1 of next year. 

My options are:

Buy nic on the blackmarket at inflated prices and hoard as much as possible
Switch to 0 nic
Try CBD 
I understand the reasoning behind a lot of the rules and regulations since the lockdown started and for the most part I have agreed with a lot of it (although I didn't necessarily like it). But now I am getting worried which is turning to anger. 

Vaping shouldn't be classified with cigarettes. How many vape related respiratory illnesses have we ever had in this country? None; or at least none that I know of which would support the scientific evidence to restrict the sale of vape related products. 

I know that there are many vapers out there much worse off than me but I thought I was prepared enough for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spyker41771

If some one knows of this black market pls pm me and tell me were it is, i don't mind paying but i dont see any place or street corner selling it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

''EVIL GRIN'' - '' When is Cyrildene China mall re-opening ?''

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spyder1984

Spyker41771 said:


> If some one knows of this black market pls pm me and tell me were it is, i don't mind paying but i dont see any place or street corner selling it



I second that notion... Will pay whatever it costs... Got a whole bunch if DIY stuff coming tomorrow or Wednesday, was uber excited, but kinda dont see the point of it, if I dont have the stuff I need to put inside...

PM please peoples from Cape Town... LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Spyder1984

Spyder1984 said:


> I second that notion... Will pay whatever it costs... Got a whole bunch if DIY stuff coming tomorrow or Wednesday, was uber excited, but kinda dont see the point of it, if I dont have the stuff I need to put inside...
> 
> PM please peoples from Cape Town... LOL




Forever the optimist @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sallyspencer

Anyone in Cape Town got any nicotine liquid or ready mixed eliquid for sale please dm me......thanks


----------



## vicTor

*yawn*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------

